# Matter in my dog's eye



## WoodyS (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a cocker spaniel about 7 years old. About a year ago there appeared some matter in his eye. I don't think you'd call it a stye. I don't know what you'd call it. It is attached to the upper eye lid. Please see attached photos.

It pains me to see him have this. It doesn't seem to hurt him, but it makes it harder for others to love him like we do. I'm sorry. I don't mean to sing the blues, but the with economy the way it is, I just have not been able to take him to a vet. Based on questions I asked on the phone, it could be as much as $200.00 to get it removed.

I'm just wondering what other options and or remedies there might be. Anyone?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

It won't cost $200 just to see a vet. If it needs to be removed, then there's not really anything anyone else can tell you. We can't just wave a magic wand over the internet and cure the dog.

Being a graduate student in college, I understand financial limitations but medical costs aren't things you can put off.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you apply for Carecredit? www.carecredit.com It would let you make payments.
A vet visit will be pretty cheap to let them see if it looks cancerous, fungal, or something benign. You can go from there. But avoiding the problem may make it go from something easily treated, cheaply, to costing your dog's life (if cancerous, and it spread).
Or will a parent/relative loan you 75.00 to go get it checked out?
Can you pawn something (TV, Phone, Stereo, computer)?
Can you wash cars, cut grass, walk dogs, or something to earn a little to get it checked?


----------



## WoodyS (Sep 24, 2012)

Obviously I'm not looking for a magic wand, but thought there might be some sort of medication, or some other counsel. When a vet will not give you even an idea of what the costs might be for removing what I believe is a skin tag, I say, when they say just come in a see us; that means maybe 75.00 for the visit to then find out how much it might be for the next visit. 

"Can you pawn something (TV, Phone, Stereo, computer)?
Can you wash cars, cut grass, walk dogs, or something to earn a little to get it checked? "

That feels a little insulting.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

WoodyS said:


> Obviously I'm not looking for a magic wand, but thought there might be some sort of medication, or some other counsel. When a vet will not give you even an idea of what the costs might be for removing what I believe is a skin tag, I say, when they say just come in a see us; that means maybe 75.00 for the visit to then find out how much it might be for the next visit.
> 
> "Can you pawn something (TV, Phone, Stereo, computer)?
> Can you wash cars, cut grass, walk dogs, or something to earn a little to get it checked? "
> ...


A vet can't tell you what it is over the phone. Non-vets can't tell you what it is over the computer. The fact is, most vet visits aren't that expensive just to tell you if there is need for concern or not. And if you are concerned, you need to do what you need to do to at least pay for the basic vet visit.


----------



## WoodyS (Sep 24, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> A vet can't tell you what it is over the phone. Non-vets can't tell you what it is over the computer. The fact is, most vet visits aren't that expensive just to tell you if there is need for concern or not. And if you are concerned, you need to do what you need to do to at least pay for the basic vet visit.


I feel like that's good counsel. Thank you.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry - no other remedies to offer. My dog had something similar. The vet snipped it off very quickly and sent it to be biopsied. Turned out to be benign, which was a relief. My girl seemed very glad to have that thing off her eye, too.


----------

